

Ask HN: Role of whitespaces in coding standards / style guide. - siphr

Just wanted to gauge how many people think whether being particular about spaces, line breaks and tabbing is a valuable addition in a coding style guide? (The opposite being leave it open for developers to make a sane decision). For people who want specifics: This question is in reference to C++. I would post my own opinion but I do not want to add bias to the discussion. Thanks.
======
debacle
I think two decisions need to be made:

1\. Tabs vs spaces. 2\. If spaces, what is the indent depth?

Apart from that, people should be able to do whatever the hell they want,
within reason.

